# Nothing only trust



## falcon-18 (Jul 5, 2009)

how are you every body?
I came back   .....it is nice.  
I can not leave this forum. I was came offline...I am sorry about every body about my last supject in forum .........this is not my subject......

                                NOTHING ONLY TRUST


my friend lose his trust in his self. Especially when examines the dead.he  feel pulse in any person. he is start work in this month. 
How I can help him?
I need routes, no medication or go to doctors.

thanks every body......


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 5, 2009)

Doe also hear dead people speak  ... Seriously, they need to chill out and be sure they are taking the pulse appropriately. As well, one can always take an apical pulse by listening... get with the program.

R/r 911


----------



## falcon-18 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Doe also hear dead people speak  ... Seriously, they need to chill out and be sure they are taking the pulse appropriately. As well, one can always take an apical pulse by listening... get with the program.
> 
> R/r 911




Doe also hear dead people speak..... 

thanks

 I hope he dose not enter in the case of psychosis.


----------

